# Sea bass...going deep



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Well...it had to happen sometime...this great run of fall sea bassin' is about done...at least in DE...We took a 3 hr ride yesterday to fish del jerseyland and beyond...I had 3 fish...my buddy had 2...lots of shorts , dogs , nice size ling and huge EELS !...
Other boats all around us had the same experience....they are moving further east and DEEP...

that's it for me....


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Monger Eels taste waaaayyy better than they look. Don't sleep on them


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

No Asians on board ...they would have begged me for 'em...I dont want no part of them slimly snakes...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

pomatomus salta said:


> no asians on board ...they would have begged me for 'em...i dont want no part of them slimly snakes...


lol


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Believe it or not white flaky meat. Nothing like Eels you catch in brackish water


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

ok, pajigging...next time i get one I'll save it for you ....you can make us a cooking video entitled : eel scallopini....If my first name was Dan...you could call me - Eely-Dan...lol
but seriously...next time I get one -If i can talk somebody into fileting that slimy thing I will give it a try based on your recommendation.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

If you do keep one sprinkle a liberal dose of Kosher salt all over it.
It will kill and de slime it.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

You will not be sorry. 1st time I had 1 it was in a filet bag with seabass and ling. After it the bag thawed out and I pulled the filets apart my 1st thought was what long fish did I catch. Then I remembered this is that Eel. So of course frying it it was easy to tell from seabass and ling. Darn right tasty indeed


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Conger eel is not really an eel, it's classified as a fish, unlike the American eel.

My last trip back in November on the OC Angler, a guy had the mate clean a 4 footer. 
Took him about 20 min to filet the damn thing while I waited next in line to get my limit of seabass cleaned.


----------



## VCAngler (Sep 26, 2018)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Well...it had to happen sometime...this great run of fall sea bassin' is about done...at least in DE...We took a 3 hr ride yesterday to fish del jerseyland and beyond...I had 3 fish...my buddy had 2...lots of shorts , dogs , nice size ling and huge EELS !...
> Other boats all around us had the same experience....they are moving further east and DEEP...
> 
> that's it for me....


You cant give up that easy!! I am a hard core angler at heart... Went out 6 am both Sat and Sun with my bunker in hand to the Longport jetty and stood for 3 hrs and NOTHING! I was upset but beats a good day in the office ANYTIME! This weekend is supposed to be in the 50's so off to the jetty and fingers crossed! Good luck everybody else!

View attachment 59143


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

That's it for me ...SEABASSIN" ......I'll be plying the surf tomorrow in an undisclosed location...I usually fish till dec 31st....


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Hit the surf yesterday...AIVA...no nothing...no skates or dogs either...As i was leaving -ran into a guy,just driving on, who said he had a 32" thurs and a short on wed.....could it be ? let's see what happens next week....


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> That's it for me ...SEABASSIN" ......I'll be plying the surf tomorrow in an undisclosed location...I usually fish till dec 31st....


Bluefish,

Not into fishing Blackfish(Tautog)??
Charter's out of Lewes seem to do really well fishing the outer wall and such...


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

nope, CYT...I grew up on long Island...we had TOG fishing like you've never seen back in the day...A "normal "day was heading out to one of the local reefs with a couple guys in october and filling a 150qt cooler ...I got spoiled up there...this ain't good tog fishing compared to then....So I gave up TOG fishing when I moved down here..


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, well I grew up fishing the party boat fleet in North Jersey. Up there they're called BLACKS or BLACKFISH.

The 125' Jamaica out of Brielle: All day Blackfish 8am and Night Blues 7:30pm til 2am. Love that boat!


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

We had a divider in the middle of that cooler ...The ones on the left were keeper size or a little larger...the right side we named " the admirals club" we put any tog 4 lbs or greater in there...It was full and sometimes overflowing on most trips...
Yeah blackfish...I'm so used to these Hillbilly's down here calling 'em tog...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

....damn New Yorker!....LOL


----------

